# juragon reptile incubator



## MuJi (Aug 20, 2008)

*Hi.*
*I'm new on here so appologies for repeating anything in my post.*
*Does anyone on here know anything about the Juragon reptile incubator?*
*We bought one in December from P&T Poultry, telling us it was the best on the market. Our female panther chameleon laid her clutch on the 10 Jan '09. We set the unit up following the instructions, for further information we phoned the company where we got it from, just to make sure, as the instructions are a little confusing. *
*Just over a month has pasted and we are noticing the eggs are dehydrating, we have been lightly sprayng the eggs each morning. After investigating the incubator we found there was no water in the unit, yet the computer panel is telling us all is well. (a few days before this the incubator water well had been topped up) I phoned P&T Poultry for some advise on why this has happened and that we were slowly losing our clutch due to dehydration, to be told it was my fault then put the phone down in mid conversation! All i wanted to know was what i can do!*
*So after all that, does anyone on here have one, or knows anything about them? the eggs are looking good, just a few have dehydrated.*
*We are desperately trying to save them.*
*Thanks*
*Michaela*


----------



## kimbosreptileworld (Jan 18, 2008)

I stock and sell them - not in huge numbers but i do sell a few. I have even had customers from the company you brought yours from phone for advice !

I have had one customer have SERIOUS problems with three incubators, before we decided to credit and look for another solution - needless to say he lost lots of eggs - sadly, for which there was no compensation - its in the small print.... 

I think the issue with these is the fact you have fans driving heat and humidity so they drink lots of water and not all reptile eggs like air moving over them.. 

I use a still air incubator "Hovabator" and but even then chameleon eggs are put in a live food tub with the lid on..

personally i still need convicing these incubators are truely suited to reptiles and am thinking of dis-continuing them !

darren


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Not sure if it's the same model but a relative has a juragon and if the water runs out which only takes a few days then the temperature rises well above the set temp killing off the eggs.


----------



## MuJi (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks for the replys, we've never been convinced by the incubator since day 1!
I found the man i spoke to (the director) very rude, my main concern are the eggs though we may loose them, all down to a machine thats meant to be the best you can buy. they're not cheap either!!


----------

